# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Gliricola porcelli

## Azuer

No sabía si ponerlos en este subforo o en el de microbiología, pero como se pueden ver a simple vista (aunque parezcan caspa) los pongo aquí.

Se trata de _Gliricola porcelli_, o piojo de las cobayas. Si alguno de vosotros tiene una cobaya como animal de compañía y ve unos puntitos blancos, como una especie "de caspa que se mueve", y el animal se rasca más que antes, entonces es el momento de llevarlo al veterinario  :Embarrassment:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena captura Azuer seguro que a alguien le vendrá bien este articulo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## ben-amar

¡cosa mas fea, leche!
Buena toma

----------

